# Needing advice on contraception for over 35



## tessjs

Hi All
Theres no forum for contraception hoping somebody on here can opffer some advice.
I recently gave birth to my first child and suffered a difficult pregnancy due to anti depressant medication being wrong etc(whole other story) Obviously I don't want to be preggers again we have decided we're only can have one child, and my depression is an issue.

I was a long time user of dianne 35 ed and have read the horror stories.I have no idea what contraception to use now, have heard of levelen thats the only one I know of and I know there are heaps more.I mainly took dianne for skin issues and have noticed my skin not doing so well now 9 weeks after the birth(it was perfect during the pregnancy).

Has anybody used levlen or another contraceptive which has been good.

desperate for advice.


----------



## TicToc

I can't do anything with hormones because it makes me sick, but I think many types of hormone based contraception are not recommended over 35. I could be wrong, that could be out dated info since I haven't looked into it in so long. For 10 years I had the copper IUD and it was great, I plan to get another after baby is born.


----------



## viccat

I would talk to your doctor. I finally realised that my contraception (pill) was giving me low moods, and they tried prescribing something different. Unfortunately this brought me out in terrible acne. So they do have different hormone mixes, and may find one to suit you.

For the last 10 years though, its been either a vasectomy (my ex) or condoms (my OH) and that has suited me much better :winkwink:


----------



## FeistyMom

My OB typically recommends IUD at this point. I haven't tried it yet, but am strongly considering it once #4 arrives this winter.


----------



## deafgal

If you don't want any more kids, have you considered a permanent option like tube tied?


----------



## Kyten1978

My OB has suggested Mirina. It is a progestrone IUD that lasts for 5 years. But my main concerns aren't depression. I have PCOS and she has said that progeterone therapy should help with my symptoms.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I can't take the pill at all, even the very low dose pills made me SUPER sick all the time. I had the Mirena for 5 years and then decided to have another baby. I didn't have any problems with it whatsoever, but I'd say the copper would be a good option if you can't handle any hormones at all.


----------



## 2have4kids

The pill makes me lethargic and depressed. I have 2 women pilot friends who can't take the pill either because it instigates depression and pilots can't take anti-depressants.
Saying that, I've had an iud and it worked well for years. The kind with no hormones.


----------



## Seity

Vasectomy. That's what my husband did.


----------



## DrMum

If you're certain that you are all done, what about an Essure procedure? Office based, no surgery, permanent once you've had it for 3 months? No hormones! 

Or a mirena if you are ok with progesterone but I found it made my migraines worse, so I need no hormones. Speak with your gynae about what procedures they offer maybe?


----------



## Cuddle4

Very good question. This is number 4 for us and we are thinking definitely our last. I actually Had the Paragurd (non-hormonal IUD) and STILL became pregnant with it Firmly in place. It had not migrated at all based on two ultrasounds and two seperate drs viewing the images (the pregnancy was ectopic). I also can't do any type of hormones due to sickness and just the increase of hormones in my system at this age. So I am thinking that if this is indeed our last then I want to look into noninvasive ways of getting my one remaining tube tied. I would love to hear how someone's (or their friend's) tube tieing exp went!


----------

